# TP-Link products and Mac



## ebykm (Jan 15, 2007)

Anyone out there using PCI cards or wireless products from this company. I've read some wireless routers & cards are compatible with OS X even tho the company says no.

Their prices are tempting and seems as good as linksys products.

What i'd like to know is, if i plug their PCI gig ethernet cards on a PPC Mac, would it damage the machine ?.


----------

